# 80kg v.s TECNOS



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

I still have a question about my TECNOS,reportedly it was designed for the man who weight under 170 pounds (some people told me for under 160 pounds )
it's equal 77KM,
1.who can told me why this frame was designed for them?

2.is there any special aspects that request the rider who weight under 170 pounds?

3. my weight is 85 kg,it's exceed the ceiling. someone could told me whether my tecnos could be damaged????


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Tecnos and the 170lb bit*

The original Tecnos was made from Columbus EL-OS tubing. Colnago's US distributor at the time, which I do not think was Trial-Tir, put in a warning that it was light, lighter than the Master out at that time, the Master Olympic, and suggested a maximum rider weight of 170lb. Let's keep in mind that before AL came onto the scene in the early 90's, that EL-OS was the hands down choice for steel at that time and that includes Reynolds 753.

Back to the Tecnos. Sometime in the late 90's, Colnago stopped using EL-OS and went with his own spec'd tube set, Tecnos 2000, also made by Columbus. At this point the suggested weight limit seems to have disappeared as well and at the same time, the US distributor changed to Trial-Tir. Needless to say during all this nonsense, it was not marketed elsewhere in the World with a weight limit.

Back to the EL-OS model. There were a fair number of bikes made from this material, both raced by European pro's and sold in the US by European manufacturers. I don't recall any of them having a weight restriction nor hearing from any riders over that weight indicating that they were riding a noodle, assuming the builder knew what he was doing.

In others words, ride on! No worries about frame damage!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I have one and I weigh 185lbs*

...and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Colnago has been around for as long as he has because he understands what can happen if some sick American lawyer gets involved. The weight limit is purely designed to protect Ernesto from liability. Your average 140 lb pro will exert far more stress upon a bike than any 200 lb Sunday rider; the frames never seemed to break under the pros, so you should be safe if you don't do stupid things.


----------

